# Here I am with my new lil girl Robin



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just love her...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute picture --- second one you probably moved it after you posted the link ??


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure Stacie, I even deleted it and added it again and it still comes up that way. I will try again.

Oh, and thanks!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't know even uploaded a new file to get a new address and nothing still? Oh well...?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can see it :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Both pictures are just adorable!!! nothing like a MAN and his goat - :ROFL: 

I wish my husband loved the goats - but after moving just half on the yearly hay this year - he is hating the goats even more.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

To be honest, I am not sure what life would be like now without them. I love them so much...hehe


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

She has such a sweet face- love the pics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww......purty girl  

It's great to see that there are guys out there that love their goaties the way we girls do.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Way cute!  Congrats on your new girl!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know -- guys love their animals but for some reason few are willing to admit it. I dont get it :shrug: it actually makes them seem more likable in my oppion then stuck up and selfish. But thats just my oppion and observation (I am a Yankee and surrounded by them unfortunately  some are ok I guess ...... )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...JD ........you both...are so cute together......  :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks all, I really love her too.

As for me being a "guy" that is debatable according to my father. LOL He always says I remind him of an ex-wife. LOL Guess that is why we clash so much. Honestly, I could care less what people think of me. I am who I am and love who I love. Even if it is a goat. LOL

My brother taught me a long time ago. If they don't pay your bills, feed you, sleep in your bed, or put a roof over your head. Who gives a hoot what others think. LOL Of course it was not so nicely put. LOL


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree totally with you about if they don't do something for ya - then who cares - but I really think it shouldn't matter anyway..... if it makes you happy - GO FOR IT!!!!

So what does your "other half" think of your goatie fetish?? :ROFL:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, it depends on the day really. Honestly there is much joy gotten from them but I think I am a little obsessed and it can drive someone nuts if that's all they hear and they are not where you are with goats. LOL


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I just love her face - she is pretty girl!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I get told a lot that I love my goats more then hubby, he asked me the other day if I wanted him to build me a bunk in the barn with them......not a bad idea! Being out in the barn with my boys is so peaceful and serene for me, it's my haven! 

But hubby doesn't fool me........he loves them to.......they think of him as the treat man! They even know what hand to go for when he comes out there..........while I was gone to my son's for a week, he took excellent care of them! He is so loving to them and talks all mushy to them until one of his guy friends comes out to the farm........but that's ok, I know how he really feels  !

Oops, almost forgot.......your new baby girl is precious!


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

My idea of an ideal barn and stable is one with sleeping quarters and a bathroom  I love the stables that have livingquarters above and a nice restroom on the stable floor - talk about nice! Would be great for kidding season!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

You 2 are ADORABLE :stars:


----------

